# [SOLVED] logon process has failed to create the...



## Rand Kocher (Feb 9, 2006)

Dear Forum,
I did search this forum for this problem and I hope I didn't miss it, but to my surprise I found no mention of it. Otherwise, many other forums have several and lengthy threads concerning this problem from way back in 2006 to the present. And none of the threads that I looked at concluded with the fix.

Hopefully, for some reason, I just never saw the right post and someone's going to tell me that I'm wasting the forum's time, because this was solved a long time ago.

But here it goes:

Every once in a while after I tap the space bar to wake the computer up, and after the Vipre antivirus immediately announces that it's downloading new definitions, Vista locks up shortly after Vipre is done its download. And when I say Locked up... you do have some slight functionality, but you can't do a shutdown or restart. You have to eventually do a hard shutdown. If you hit ctrl alt del for the task manager the screen eventually goes black. Then after a while, a message box appears with the title bar text, "logon process has failed to create the security options dialog", and the message text starting with a "X" in a red circle icon, "Failure - Security Options". After you click on the message box's OK button you now go to a very strange, foggy looking desk top. And as many times as you hit ctrl alt del, you can return to the black screen with the message box, then click OK, and return back to the foggy desktop.

I read many posts on this in several other forums, and the only apparent commonality is Vista. 32 bit, 64 bit, Symantec, Norton, Vipre, Western Digital, Seagate, HP, Dell, DIY rigs... except for running Vista, it seemed like eveyone complaining of this problem had a different kind of system. And the only post I read that sounded like the person might have knowledge of this said it has to do with Windows Firewall and/or Windows Defender. I do use the Windows Firewall, but not the Windows Defender, that's turned off as recommended by Vipre, I believe.

I hope someone can help me with this, and like I said... I hope this problem was solved a long time ago and I'm just wasting everyone's time.

Sincerely,
Rand


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: logon process has failed to create the...*

Hi Rand - 

What happens if you remove Vipre a/v (as in get rid of it completely - un-install)? Do you have link for this product - I've never heard of it, not that fact really means anything of course.

Does it have a firewall?

What happens when you boot into SAFEMODE ? Try it - tap F8 repeatedly during boot-up.

I assure you - never a waste of time to try and help. After all, by my calculations you have about 5.5 years until you build your next system, right?? (I read your post from last fall !!).

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: logon process has failed to create the...*

Sounds like your vipre is a problem and should be uninstalled. I personally have seen multiple logon errors on the user logon screen and no one can login but I just go to safe mode or recovery partition and do a system restore and it works every time. In your case though it just sounds like a Vipre problem, not Vista.


----------



## Rand Kocher (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: logon process has failed to create the...*

Thanks so much guys for responding so quickly! This truely is a fantastic forum. And you're right about having to make this system last 5.5 more years jcgriff2. My first computer was a Commodore 64, and a few months ago was the first time I ever had a HD failure. That's not bad I guess.

With my last system I used MSN through Verizon FIOS, and MSN provided McAfee antivirus and Webroot spyware for free. When I switched to the new computer Webroot didn't yet support a 64 bit OS, but Vipre did (in fact, I think they were the only one). Then MSN stopped supplying McAfee, and Vipre give me a good combo price, but I didn't buy their firewall.

This certainly does look like Vipre is causing an unrecoverable exception in the Vista API, but before I get on with things here, I feel that I should say that Vipre is not the only security app that is, at times, misbehaving in the Vista environment, if in fact that's what's happening here. This exact same OS crash is happening to systems running many, if not all, of the big name security apps out there.

The worst part about this is I don't know how to recreate it. This crash has only occurred about 3 times in the past maybe 4 weeks. And eventhough what I described in my first post is accurate, it doesn't happen everytime. I didn't have a chance yet to check with Vipre support to see if they have anything on this, but I do think you're both right that I need to uninstall Vipre. I just don't know how good of an idea it is to go for too long without an antivirus.

I'll let you know how I make out, and any other thoughts would certainly be welcomed.
Thanks,
Rand


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: logon process has failed to create the...*

Hi - 

You're absolutely right - your choice of product not singled out here. All of the Internet Security suites have wreaked havoc in Vista - it is the 3rd party firewall causing the problems. NIS, KIS, Mcafee, etc...

You won't need to re-create the problem -- it will find you again. Maybe not identical one, but many others. Go into wercon and take a look at app crashes. If you see any with a 0xc0000005 exception - memory access violation - odds are it is caused by the firewall blocking Vista services/ local ports.

START | *wercon* | view problem history - 2x-click on entry for more info

Event viewer - filtered admin log to start -
START | *eventvwr.msc*

Windows Firewall, Windows Defender, 1 anti-virus of choice - I use ESET NOD32 (cost $$) or AVG Free

ESET Trial - http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download_eav.php

AVG Free - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Windows malicious software removal tool - for future reference -
http://www.microsoft.com/security/malwareremove/default.mspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Rand Kocher (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: logon process has failed to create the...*

Hi jcgriff2,
Below is the wercon report for the app crash with the c0000005 exception code. Sunbelt Software Support suggested a reinstall of their program, so that's the next thing. Thanks for the antivirus programs recommendations, but I'm not going to kick Vipre to the curb just yet. I'll see how it goes after the reinstall. Thanks again and I think we can call this solved at this point.
Rand
********************************************************
Product
Sunbelt Software Anti Malware Service

Problem
Stopped working

Date
2/14/2009 1:47 PM

Status
More information available

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	SBAMSvc.exe
Application Version:	3.1.2416.0
Application Timestamp:	49075efe
Fault Module Name:	ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6001.18000
Fault Module Timestamp:	4791a783
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0003dbba
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	fd00
Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Additional Information 3:	fd00
Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	992707403
********************************************************


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Seeing *0xc0000005* & *ntdll.dll* together in the appcrash leaves me with no doubt now.

But if you are comfortable with the product -- that is what matters. You know about the 0xc..5 exception and where to look if trouble occurs. Corroberation - a good thing.

Be sure to check Event Viewer as well - the WERCON that you see is only a portion of what goes on. 
START | *eventvwr.msc* | Filtered admin log & also application log. > 50 event logs in Vista.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Rand Kocher (Feb 9, 2006)

Thread readers,
As it turns out, and unknown at the time of this thread, the root cause of this problem was almost definitely a hard drive failure.
-Rand


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thank you for posting back with your solution.

I do hope that the hard drive was the problem. I don't ever recall seeing a constant crash w/ ntdll.dll & 0xc0000005 exception turning out to be a hard drive problem. Always a 1st, I guess.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Rand Kocher (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi jcgriff2,

Maybe I should have elaborated more on that last post, but I tend to be long winded, so I thought I’d give everyone a break. On the other hand, I felt obligated to properly conclude the thread, because I’m a thread reader myself, and so many of them just seem to leave you hanging.

Um, I hesitate, because I really don’t know what to make of it all yet. This build has only about 4 months of runtime and its already had two hard drive failures. Western Digital seems to be completely satisfied that if their diagnostic utility returns 0132 that the drive needs to be replaced. The last thing the computer did was slow down to the point where there was some functionality, but everything took forever. A ctrl alt del did eventually bring that black screen with that peculiar message box. And that was the last time Windows would run on the system. A Windows repair attempt didn’t recognized the drive, and a subsequent BIOS setup check misidentified the drive. And this was all after the reinstall of the AV application.

You know a whole lot more about these things than I do, but I would imagine the truth to the matter is that either it is just a coincidence that the HD was on its way out when I was experiencing a problem with my antivirus or the antivirus caught the HD at a bad time, which caused it to start malfunctioning. Either way you were on it!

I do plan on continuing this on the Hard Drive Forum, “2 WD HD’s fail on same system in 3-½ months”, by quoting WD‘s suggestions and so on. Information is the key to it all!

Thanks for the wish of luck I’m going to need it.

-Rand


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thanks for posting back w/ the info -- and detail. Long winded? No such thing in my book. I like details and the more I get, the more I learn.

Fortunately, I have never had a hard drive problem - at least where it needed replacement. I can tell you that you are way ahead on the hardware end. I have seen the inside of a PC maybe 2-3x; never opened a laptop up. So, I naturally look at the software end and leave the hardware part up to those experts. 

I will have to look in on the hardware thread to see where this leads. The way you describe Vista not functioning at the end, black screen, etc... is that not more power related (PSU)? Or maybe RAM? I do understand that the HDD tests were positive for problems. Going thru that the first time must have been difficult, but a 2nd time..? Frustrating, I am sure.

Again - thanks for posting back.

JC

.


----------

